# no date display in screen above radio, when powered on



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My 2012 eco base head unit only displays date with radio off.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

Have either of you called our Infotainment Team. They should be able to assist you with these concerns. 

Infotainment Specialists
855-478-7767
Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST
Seven days a week

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have either of you called our Infotainment Team. They should be able to assist you with these concerns.
> 
> ...


I probably should have clarified......I have not seen any base head units that showed the date when the radio is on.....there is no place for it to display when turned on......therefore, I'm saying there is no problem with the unit.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Non navi touch screen hasn't shown date besides when off as well for me. I might get days if the week with weather tab but that's about it. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

OK got it. Thanks for the clarification Rob. Let me know if you still need help Cruzefan58. Just send me a private message.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cruzefan58 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks but sorry to say guys, it's not my imagination, it used to be there. It even flashes the hash marks that separate the day/month/year.....at times. I will call the number and see what they say. Thanks Jackie


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This is interesting, the other day on my 2012 1LT base radio on the blank space at the top center displayed dashes(like date separators), once I restarted the car a few hours later they were gone. I seen another post a few years back asking about these same dashes. Now I wonder if there is a way to display a date there.

If I had not seen the above myself, I would tell you the same thing everyone else is, the date is only displayed when the radio is off.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Cruzefan,

You are more than welcome! Please let us know the resolution to your concern and if you ever have any other questions or concerns about your vehicle.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

spacedout said:


> This is interesting, the other day on my 2012 1LT base radio on the blank space at the top center displayed dashes(like date separators), once I restarted the car a few hours later they were gone. I seen another post a few years back asking about these same dashes. Now I wonder if there is a way to display a date there.
> 
> If I had not seen the above myself, I would tell you the same thing everyone else is, the date is only displayed when the radio is off.



I have been looking for a way to get the date to display there since I bought the car, but there are no menu options for it. There is unused space there, and the date would be perfect


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There is a button on there that reads clock you press that one ...


----------

